# Amateur football team in Spain



## gflyons (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi,

anyone out there know of or play for a Spanish amateur team? I play for a long-established weekend league team in West London, and we are looking for a team to play against for our annual "international" fixture.

Sooooo, if you're interested in playing against us during the off-season then let me know. My email address is gflyons at yahoo dot com.

Muchas Gracias! 

Gerard


----------

